

SpaceX CRS-7 Launch, Count Down - MonCalamari
http://spacexstats.com/mission.php?launch=24

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9793555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9793555).

